# help with regen



## nogas1 (Aug 25, 2010)

Do's any one know if thier is any way to get regen braking from my curtis 1205 controller & series wound motor.

thanks.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2010)

No regen available. Don't want it with a standard series motor anyway. Don't really need it.


----------



## DavidDymaxion (Dec 1, 2008)

Very few do it... Otmar is a really bright guy and I wouldn't want to bet I could duplicate his work... but here is an article how the Zilla designer got it to work:

http://www.cafeelectric.com/curtis/regen


nogas1 said:


> Do's any one know if thier is any way to get regen braking from my curtis 1205 controller & series wound motor.
> 
> thanks.


----------



## nogas1 (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks but seems to complex. Know thinking of instlling PM alternator that would cut in, by reley conected to brake elite. Do u think this is realistic.

Thank U.


----------



## DavidDymaxion (Dec 1, 2008)

I have heard of people doing that, but the regen is pretty weak.


nogas1 said:


> Thanks but seems to complex. Know thinking of instlling PM alternator that would cut in, by reley conected to brake elite. Do u think this is realistic.
> 
> Thank U.


----------



## Georgia Tech (Dec 5, 2008)

The most realistic way of regen is either AC motor and controller.
Or, a good sepex motor with interpoles...
Any other way just gets too hokie


----------

